# Maple tree and blue dots



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a maple tree in my front yard that seems to be putting blue-like dots on vehicles parked near it. Anyone ever seen this happen? I do believe the tree is sick and needs to be removed. I have been here many years and have never seen this. What are these blueish white dots? 
Comments?

P.S. I can't seem to find the diy link.


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

Bird poop? 

How big are the dots? Do they come off easily?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice to have a landscaper on board.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a similar thing happen. I sucked some of the sap out of my maple and I started seeing blue dots. Some of the dots were furry and had vampire teeth. The next day I cut it down and hauled it to the dump.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Kill it and burn it before it crawls up your arsch and mutates.:clap:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Treeandland said:


> Bird poop?
> 
> How big are the dots? Do they come off easily?


Definitely not bird poop. More like a blue pollen or powder sized, and it does wash off easily. A good rain washes a lot fo it off.


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

Have any pictures?


----------



## landscapeplus (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm.,..


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry about no response on this, I seldom check mail and it slipped by me. No pics. I did get it off, but it was harder than I thought it would be after it had been on a little while. Buffed it out. Strange I have never noticed thisd before. Same tree has been there since I bought the place close to 30 years ago.


----------

